# Would internal transmission damage stop back up camera from displaying on screen



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

If it was the transmission you wouldn’t even get the screen to pop up.

100% wiring issue. If the rear lights come on then most likely it’s the signal wires which go straight to the radio.


----------



## Fuhnominon (Mar 19, 2015)

Snipesy said:


> If it was the transmission you wouldn’t even get the screen to pop up.
> 
> 100% wiring issue. If the rear lights come on then most likely it’s the signal wires which go straight to the radio.


Ahhhh ok I get you!! Thanks for this info. I will print out the schematics for my electrical guy and see if he can trace and fix the problem. Thanks so much!!!!


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

Camera schematics


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

Fuhnominon said:


> Ahhhh ok I get you!! Thanks for this info. I will print out the schematics for my electrical guy and see if he can trace and fix the problem. Thanks so much!!!!


In addition make sure the reverse lamp plugs are okay and not shorting. If they are Led Try removing them and see if that helps. You can add a 6 ohm resistor to help dampen the power or just replace them with better ones.


----------



## Fuhnominon (Mar 19, 2015)

Ma v e n said:


> Camera schematics


Wow!! Thanks so so so so much. This is going to save me so much time. I really appreciate this!


----------



## Fuhnominon (Mar 19, 2015)

Ok guys I finally have an update on the back up camera issue. Finally found the problem and it was an easy fix. Seems the fuse box in the engine bay is also a body control module and apparently the 3 bolts that hold the top fuse section down to the base need to be torqued enough to make proper contact to create a ground. Mine were not tightened tight enough and so were not making correct contact. Tightened them properly and the backup camera and other issues got solved just like that. I'm a happy camper. Thanks again for all your help.


----------

